
Xiaomi web browser sends your browsing history to Alibaba even in Incognito mode - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/cybergibbons/status/1256166921696919553
======
exabrial
Alibaba as in Alibaba Cloud. That's not quite a correct headline.

That being said, after working for Alibaba, their vm and containerization
security is about as secure as swiss cheese.

------
mcraiha
Discussion in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23035266](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23035266)

------
myopenid
Even HN is not free from this China smearing campaign. Smh.

